# BMW CCA M5 Raffle, who's in?



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Uncle Fester said:


> No, this is wrong, if I understand correctly, because there are multiple draws, each with a single 1 in 4100 chance. Once the top prize is won in 1 draw, then the next draw has another 1 in 4100 chance. So each ticket you buy is in 1 draw only. The number of prizes depends on how many dollars are raised, each draw nets ($25 * 4100) or $102k.
> 
> That's how I read it, I am ready to be corrected though!


In order to get the 1 in 4100 chance, they must separate the tickets into batches of 4100, right? If so, it's likely all your tickets will be in the same batch, unless they purposely put each of yours in a different batch, but that would be a pain i would think?


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

rgzimmer said:


> 10 tickets. 5 for me and 5 for the better half. With my luck, she'll win and make me do something for her in order to drive it.
> 
> Oh well, whatever she asks will be worth it. :thumbup:


Ditto here.

The raffle claims 1 in 4100 chance to win. That would be 1 in 2050 for rg and I here....


----------



## Uncle Fester (Feb 18, 2005)

Ågent99 said:


> Ditto here.
> 
> The raffle claims 1 in 4100 chance to win. That would be 1 in 2050 for rg and I here....


Depends if they're in the same draw or not? If in the same draw your chances are one in 410...


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

I'm only buying one ticket but that should be more than enough to clean up on this raffle.


----------



## timzerofive (Jun 6, 2005)

wait wait wait, where do I buy???


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

timzerofive said:


> wait wait wait, where do I buy???


You have to have been a member in good standing of the CCA since like May of this year or something. If you met the criteria, they should've mailed you a ticket order form. I mailed mine today.


----------



## BoyScout (Mar 20, 2004)

Now it would be sweet if the winner had the option to take European Delivery of the car.

M5 + Autobahn/Nürburgring = :thumbup:


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Did Someone said "R-A-F-F-L-E"


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

beewang said:


> Did Someone said "R-A-F-F-L-E"


Oh no.... Bee, are you prepared to sweep the drawing again and walk away with at least 5 of the prizes a la Bimmerfest?  :rofl:


----------



## timzerofive (Jun 6, 2005)

doeboy said:


> You have to have been a member in good standing of the CCA since like May of this year or something. If you met the criteria, they should've mailed you a ticket order form. I mailed mine today.


Well... I ordered my car in may and joined in may also... I got my membership card last week... damn, did I miss it? I can't buy a raffle?! So did this happen last year? Did someone win a M5 also?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

timzerofive said:


> Well... I ordered my car in may and joined in may also... I got my membership card last week... damn, did I miss it? I can't buy a raffle?! So did this happen last year? Did someone win a M5 also?


The conditions on the letter I got says you must be a paid up member as of May 24, 2005. Maybe you can call the National Office and request to purchase some tickets if you meet the criteria but didn't get the entry letter in the mail?

Last year the prize was the M3 I believe it was....


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

BoyScout said:


> Now it would be sweet if the winner had the option to take European Delivery of the car.
> 
> M5 + Autobahn/Nürburgring = :thumbup:


You can do ED if you want - they give you a check, not a car.


----------



## timzerofive (Jun 6, 2005)

doeboy said:


> The conditions on the letter I got says you must be a paid up member as of May 24, 2005. Maybe you can call the National Office and request to purchase some tickets if you meet the criteria but didn't get the entry letter in the mail?
> 
> Last year the prize was the M3 I believe it was....


Great great, thanks, I'll try that. I still have the email of my membership confirmation on May 20th. Yes! That would suck for everyone else though if someone who joined the club 4 days prior to the deadline wins huh.  Well, sorry guys, if, I mean WHEN I win though, someone's welcome to take over the lease of my E90 without paying me the down I put in though. 

haha, just called the national office, they said they processed my membership on the 23rd, so I should be eligible and to give them a call back if I don't get that flyer in a week or two.


----------



## adwebinc (May 26, 2005)

Uncle Fester said:


> No, this is wrong, if I understand correctly, because there are multiple draws, each with a single 1 in 4100 chance. Once the top prize is won in 1 draw, then the next draw has another 1 in 4100 chance. So each ticket you buy is in 1 draw only. The number of prizes depends on how many dollars are raised, each draw nets ($25 * 4100) or $102k.
> 
> That's how I read it, I am ready to be corrected though!


You are correct. Works the same way with the lottery (with much lower probability of course). In other words, each "ticket" has its own probability of winning if all tickets are available for the draw.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Dec 4, 2002)

Sent my check in yesterday.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

adwebinc said:


> You are correct. Works the same way with the lottery (with much lower probability of course). In other words, each "ticket" has its own probability of winning if all tickets are available for the draw.


In a lottery you can have 1 winner, or 10 winners, for the same number of tickets.

Here you can only have 1 winner for each 4100 entries, so it's not the same method - it's more like a raffle, where you pull paper slips out of a box, right?


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

According to someone on the E30 M3 SIG, that won a Z3 in 1996, 90% of the CCA Raffle winners take the cash option. The IRS takes $28K of that cash. Apparently the taxes (state, local and federal) on the car can range from $15k-$20k. :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## timzerofive (Jun 6, 2005)

Sean said:


> According to someone on the E30 M3 SIG, that won a Z3 in 1996, 90% of the CCA Raffle winners take the cash option. The IRS takes $28K of that cash. Apparently the taxes (state, local and federal) on the car can range from $15k-$20k. :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:


WTF?!?!


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Sean said:


> According to someone on the E30 M3 SIG, that won a Z3 in 1996, 90% of the CCA Raffle winners take the cash option. The IRS takes $28K of that cash. Apparently the taxes (state, local and federal) on the car can range from $15k-$20k. :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:


What state & local taxes - you mean gift taxes? Damn.


----------



## exBMWannabe (Dec 31, 2001)

I think income tax applies whether you choose the cash or the car. :thumbdwn:


----------

